# New Kittens 14 weeks Ragdoll cross



## oceanzen

Their mother is a pedigree ragdoll and the father is a "naughty Tabby" that got into the house.

The girl is the long haired kitten and we called her Foxy.
The boy is shorter haired and we called him Tiger

They are brother and sister, and they are very chirpy, which is really cute.

Hmm maybe I'll try sampling them and posting an mp3.
Here's a video Vimeo
You can here him chirping!


----------



## Vixie

so cute, just lovely kittens do you have homes for them yet?


----------



## carol

oh they are so sweet 
i like ginger cats and black ones


----------



## oceanzen

vixenelite said:


> so cute, just lovely kittens do you have homes for them yet?


Yes we are the new home for them.

We went along to the farm (where they were born) intending to just get the girl. But both these 2 were really timid and had an over-confident/boisterous brother. The woman said these 2 had really bonded so we decided to get both.


----------



## Vixie

I dont blame you they look just lovely, its hard to resist taking them all isnt it


----------



## colliemerles

they are just so cute, beautiful,


----------



## plumo72

awww they are gorgeous


----------



## MrsNik

...I want...lol


----------



## Lotsofsmoggies

Bless them! Kittens are so cute. Enjoy them as kittens, they are long time cats.


----------



## oceanzen

Couldn't resist adding some more.


----------



## Vixie

lovely pics they are gorgeous


----------



## nici

ahhh they are sweet


----------



## siams

Both are gorgeous


----------



## oceanzen

I've made a video of them now - they're getting big really quick!

Click here Vimeo

& also on YouTube - Kittens Pounce


----------



## Elaine

Aww bless, they are soooo cute


----------



## Persian Prince

very very cute!!!!


----------



## erin

great pics they are so cute


----------



## smudge2uk

the are both really beautiful but tiger has the most gorgeous face ive ever seen.
they look like lil rascals
x


----------



## Vixie

I love watching kittens play, very good video


----------



## colliemerles

lovely kittens great video,,


----------



## Guest

They are very cute! I love that last pic 1671.


----------



## Lisa M

Aww they gorgeous!!


----------



## Tweedle Dee

Awww what beautiful babies...must admit im a bit of a Ragaddict!!

Ang x


----------



## Siamese Kelly

They look so cheeky and naughtyBet you have great fun with these,lovely kitts


----------

